# Masterbuilt Signature series #20076514



## suziesmoker (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi Sue, from Ohio, have had this smoker for 3 years, went to smoke my 14# brisket today and noticed wasn't getting any smoke.  Changed my wood from hickory to mesquite thinking there was something wrong with my wood.  Dumb, not the wood.  Is this a defective smoker?  I've always gotten smoke at 225 degrees but today the wood barely charred.  I finished my brisket in the oven, so I hope it has some SMOKE flavor since I have a houseful of guests coming.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 17, 2017)

Hey Sue, welcome to SMF!  Sorry to hear about the smoker trouble.  Someone with an MES should be along shortly who might have answers.

Nice recovery on the brisket though.

Keep smiling!

Ray


----------



## submariner (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome and sorry to hear about the problems with your smoker.  Hope you get them worked out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!

There are all sorts of threads on here about the problem you are having.

Many times it's the connections at the heater.

Post your questions in the electric smoker section & I'm sure one of the MES guys will help you out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/110/electric-smokers

Nice save on the brisket!

Al


----------

